# Astina 1000m Divers



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Astina have just made a new 1000m Divers watch.

I am going to order some from the manufacturers.

The steel case is 50mm and 20mm thick and has a helium valve.

Seiko quartz movement.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice....


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Didn't you have Astina Divers before, a long time ago?

At 50mm, that is some size. There are smaller clocks!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes I had some 500m ones a few years ago.

I think that 50mm will include the crown, maybe both of them, but we will see.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Will you be able to get other Astina watches Roy? I like the one you've shown but think it's a bit too big - they do a 500m one that I like (hint







)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Yes I had some 500m ones a few years ago.
> 
> I think that 50mm will include the crown, maybe both of them, but we will see.


 A Citizen clone?

Any cheaper though?

I assume so. Am I correct that the Citizen was auto?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Will you be able to get other Astina watches Roy? I like the one you've shown but think it's a bit too big - they do a 500m one that I like (hint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Paul send me a picture or a link to the one you want and I'll get it you.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The 100m Citizen was an automatic - the 300m is an Eco-drive - both are immense watches and whilst they look similar I don't think any parts are interchangeable between them


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Some vital statistics

9 to 3 50mm

12 to 6 50mm

thickness 20mm

crown diameter 5.5

Screw thread diameter 3.4

band width 20mm

minerial glass 31.5mm

glass is 1mm below top of bezel

Revolving Bezel 1 way

Seiko VX series quartz movements, with date indicator

100 ATM

1000 meters

It seems to be made in New Zealand and I can't seem to find the 500m model(that looks like my Seiko pictured below).

Is it done away with


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I would not take those measurements as gospel until I have spoken with the manufacturers on Monday as I still am not sure if the 50mm includes the crown.

I am also trying to find out if the old 500m is still made.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Measuring the case from the above picture means that the case will be 50mm including both crowns if it is 50mm from lug to lug.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> I can't seem to find the 500m model(that looks like my Seiko pictured below). Is it done away with


That's the one I meant - but I quite like this one too







.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Mmmm I have a Green Dial version of that one!
























Mike


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Astina have just made a new 1000m Divers watch.
> 
> I am going to order some from the manufacturers.
> 
> ...


 indicative price at all Roy????


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I think the makers are St. Moritz of Canada .

I had an Aqualung 500m quartz which I sold and regretted it since .

It was well built ,shrouded with lume not far off a Seiko 007.Seiko VX movement .

There atre two 500m one is slim ,one is as above .

I would not be surprised if Astina distribute a similar heavy 500m .

BTW the above watch was the same as St. Moritz superstorm with an orange outlined minute hand.

Similar watches carry the mame Apeks,Astina,Momentum and a couple of others.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

A 200m version from Roy some time ago. When I bought this Roy was clearing out the last few and virtually gave them away at a really low price.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

been browsing and I can only find some in Australia and New zeland and then they are mostly fashion watches!

I like that one Trav.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are not made by St. Moritz of Canada.

They maybe use similar cases on some watches.

I am in contact with the manufacturers and will have prices etc soon.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Ah well there you go .

a little knowledge is dangerous .

Whoever makes them they're fine value at the price I paid and the prices (now out of date probably ) that they used to be on this site.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Depending on exchange rates the 1000m one will be under Â£150.









It is also availble witha yellow dial.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I do like that a lot. I know you said it was 50mm in diameter in your first post but have you any idea if this includes the crowns or not? Also are any other models available as well


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've ordered some of the other 500m models too,

I'm pretty sure the 1000m is 50mm inc. the crowns but we will have to wait until they arrive before I know for sure.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Depending on exchange rates the 1000m one will be under Â£150.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yellow dial eh?









mmmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I may have missed this Roy but what's the maximum battery life you can get from these?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's at least 3 years but I'll find out for sure.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

These watches will be here next week, I can't wait.


----------

